# Best type of thermostat for ceramic bulb



## silent bob (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all pretty new to this and was wondring what the best type of thermostat for the non light emmiting ceramic coil/bulb thing I heard its pulse but unsure thanks


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

I use habistat pulse stats, best by far for ceramics


----------



## silent bob (Jun 14, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks mate!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

A pulse stat, either a habistat or a microclimate. I have both brands and they both work just fine


----------

